# clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi
I have Mk3 8v golf and the have two questions (well be maybe the same thing)
think the clutch pedal heavy, (never tried another mk3 golf, so not sure if its meant to be like this)
It is also making creaking noises when pushed, from in the front well area.
thanks for any help you can offer
Mark


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (markmed0wn)*

Is the pedal really hard to push? I actually Broke my clutch pedal off my car when my clutch cable went bad.. Push.. Push.. "pop"








It creaked for me and was hard to push.
Steve-


----------



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (BSD)*

hi, it is hard - e.g. can be jerky move ment when trying to hold it on the biting point. Has been this way since I got it, as not driven another Golf Mk3 had nothing to compair it to - until someone else drove my car and pointed out how heavy it is.
The clutch cable did pull through the stop at the other end, had to replace the metal bit.
So you think maybe clutch cable replace job?
Thanks, Mark


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (markmed0wn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markmed0wn* »_hi, it is hard - 


That's what she said.

But yeh, that or your clutch lever is sticky. Tighten it to perhaps and maybe it will fix the grabbing-jerky thing. Or your floor mat is in the way like it was with mine. Just don't have a panic attack like I did











_Modified by JoggerNot at 11:08 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (JoggerNot)*

cor - walked right into that one, should have seen it coming LOL















wish it was floor mat, but no panic its been like it for about three years maybe four, just a snack to sort out - and two people said about it recently... + the management wont use my car because its to (was going to say 'hard') heavy - that a bonus I guess







so thought id see if its a problem or not.
Does not seem to be any side to side movement, and springs back pretty well..


_Modified by markmed0wn at 2:16 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (markmed0wn)*

I don't know the twists and bends of the cables used there, driver sits on the wrong side for some reason, but on left hand drive cars the inner cable sleve often gets a grove worn into it. For LHD cars it is easy to check by just having someone twist the cable 180 degrees and hold it there while another operates the clutch. If it becomes smooth again then just replace the cable. But your cable is longer I would guess and might have a few more bends, don't know.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: clutch pedal heavy and making creaking noises when pushed (markmed0wn)*

My initial thought is that the clutch cable is gunked up inside the housing. You could just buy a new cable (they're pretty cheap from GAP) and replace it, which should take all of 10 minutes.
Or, you could un-hook the end at the trans, and work some grease into the housing to see if it loosens up. (Yeah, grease it up and work it back and forth)







WD-40 is too fluid, so use something thicker. Motor oil works ok, but I find that grease is best. 
If you buy a new cable, don't get the self-adjusting version (which is probably the one you have now). Get the simpler one that you adjust by hand, so you can set the tension yourself.


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Same problem on my mk3
I actually think the issue is with the peddal assembly, i think there is a bush between the pedal and the shaft that is broken/cracked
Clutch issues seem to show up a lot in these cars, iv had the pedal break off, metal sheared, where the cable attaches
Also had the linkage inside the gearbox break through a spline
If you solve the problem pls post the solution here


----------



## delta2185 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: (Scorp67)*

I had the same problem. Sadly, it was the throwout bearing and I had to replace it. Poor thing looked nothing like it should when I finally got it out. Looked like a shredded soda can. If your cable turns out fine, try to engage the clutch by hand from the engine bay. If that is very tough, could be bad news. 

But then, I like to assume the worst so I have something to work on


----------



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Scorp67)*

Thank you all your replies, Im going to get my MOT out of the way next week and I think I will look at the pedal assembly - bush. as the sound is coming from there rather then the eng bay.
Thanks for your replies, will post another update as soon I I've seen whats going on...
Cheers
mark


----------

